# BitFenix Phenom M



## Darksaber (Nov 11, 2013)

BitFenix has taken the frame of the Prodigy M and now offers its genes in the Phenom Micro-ATX chassis aiming to offer a clean, understated, but compact option to those who need storage drives and the ability to include potent hardware.

*Show full review*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 22, 2014)

8.9 Rating but is TPU Highly Recommended?


----------



## NC37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I dunno if I'd knock it for no filter for the PSU exhaust. The air is being exhausted there, not sucked in. More than likely if there was a filter, it would get clogged in no time. Specially since all the air and dust would be getting drawn right into it from the other intakes.

Heck my filters get caked within a few days. Constantly having to blow them out. They also don't stop all the dust. Inside always has a layer of dust in it that has to be blown or sucked out.


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 23, 2014)

NC37 said:


> has to be blown or sucked


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 23, 2014)

Doesn't look like a full-tower case to me.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2014)

looks good 
tight but still has more space inside


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 23, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> 8.9 Rating but is TPU Highly Recommended?



Yea - that sounds a bit odd.....


----------



## Tazmanyak (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review 

Too bad there is no filter for the bottom input fans, too bad the stock fans are not 140mm.
I will be really interested in cooling performances of this case with "gaming" hardware installed. The graphic cards look a bit ... out of cold air flow. Guessing if they wont overheat :/


----------

